# Latent TB during pregnancy



## scurtis7189 (Jul 2, 2014)

If a patient is diagnosed with LTBI (Latent TB Infection), what code do you use during pregnancy? She is taking INH up to her 9th week, then will resume after pregnancy. Would the correct code be 795.51?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 2, 2014)

No you must use a pregnancy code when your patient is pregnant unless the provider specifically documents that the current condition is not complicating the pregnancy.  This codes out pregnancy, complicated by, TB which takes you to 647.33.  ICD-10 CM code is O98.01-, plus a Z3A.-


----------



## Bready (Jul 2, 2014)

Since her TB is not active, I would have gone with 648.93 and 795.51.


----------

